# Home made wood working machines



## pjl (May 19, 2009)

I don't know if I'm just a Yankey engineer, making what you can out of what you got, but I'm interested in building a wood lathe. does anyone have any plans, ideas, or links?
any help would be greatly appreciated.

Paul


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Not much info, on except U Tube*





I also searched " build a wood lathe" and found this:
http://www.twistedknotwoodshop.com/lathe.htm bill


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Cool if I just convert all my power tools to leg power I wouldn't be fat. *Legomatic*

:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I assume that you are a machinist. Quite a worthwhile skill when you have the skill and tools to make other machines. These days it is difficult to fina a machinist that has sufficient general ability to undertake a turn key project like this. Most people's skills these days are too pigenhold.

G


----------



## pjl (May 19, 2009)

I'm not a machinest by trade but I do oun a metal turning lathe, and can run a bridgeport. I've made a tool rest for turning wood on on my lathe, but it just isn't designed to turn fast enough. Also it's only 3' between centers, this makes it difficult to turn a bed post or even a table leg. I like desinging and making tools and jigs to make my projects, sometimes more than the projects them selfs.

Paul


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

When building a laythe... ridgity is important...as you probably know. One reason most laythes are only 3 or 4 feet long...is the fact that the longer the bed...the weaker the center. Most bed posts are two piece...if they are turned. I hope you tackel the task...it would be a real pleasure to use a home made laythe! Rick


----------

